# Petition To government please Sign



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't do this very often, but this is really important. Codex is due to be passed on 31st Dec 2009 and we have to stop this. If codex were to be passed then all nutrient supplements would be banned, this means vitamins would be illegal in the same way heroin is illegal. This not only would effect us, but would have a disastrous effect on developing countries. Also, all natural herbs would be banned, all alternative remedies would no longer be available...anywhere!

It is the pharmaceutical companies that are behind this. Under codex it would also become law that ALL foods would have to be sprayed with harmful pesticides and ALL animals for food would have be injected with growth hormones and antibiotics that then end up in our bodies. If this happens it would result in more ill health and cancer, so then what would the pharmaceutical companies make? More money.

I know your thinking this sounds far fetched but this is very real.

I'm sure most of you know I passionately believe in natural clean food because this is all our bodies were designed to take. This is of course for our physical health and we also know what we eat has a massive effect on our mood and emotions too.

Below is the petition. It takes 10 seconds! This is for our own health and wellbeing and the health and wellbeing of our children. Please click on this link below...

http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Vitamins/

(If you google you will find petitions for your country if you are not a UK citizen)

Its bad enough the worlds elite manufacture wars, financial disasters, alleged terrorist attacks all to control us they now want to shorten our lives thru approaches like this, we all need to take a stand.

*
Edit: The above text i copy & pasted from another forum coz im Lazy Lol, but this is something i feel strongly about so ive signed it, this has been going on for a long time but if this is passed it will be terrible*


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

done


----------



## DMcKulsky (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, how did you find this out?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

This has been going on for a while, but its now gone to Government so needs to be stopped


----------



## DMcKulsky (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah especially as you got your shop to run. Business wont be as high. It all happens when this bloody recession hits. Sods law.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

I thought this legislation had been killed off! Petition signed!


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

signed!


----------



## Rush (Mar 2, 2009)

Signed straight away.

As you rightly said Marc this sort of thing would cause allsorts of health problems so why would the government put the profits of these companies before the health of it's citizens?

A lot of people mock America but sometimes our country is just as bad !.!


----------



## lummo (Jan 24, 2009)

done


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Done me bit oh yesh.. I also picked up some cards from Holland and barret the day, which i have signed and posted.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

done my bit, signed and sealed


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm on the list. Down with Codex!


----------

